

Rosetta Spacecraft Hours From Rendezvous With Comet 67P/Churyumov-Gerasimenko - hypertexthero
http://www.universetoday.com/113654/rosetta-orbiter-less-than-500-kilometers-from-comet-67p-following-penultimate-trajectory-burn/

======
ColinWright
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8136225](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8136225)

